# Bullhead fishing 101



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I get a lot of questions from people asking how do I catch so many bullheads and how to catch them without them swallowing the hook. Well here yah go. This video will explain all my tricks, I know many of you on here already know how to do it but for the guys who don't this should help out.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying this week to catch some.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to share


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very informative. How long will they live in the watering tank?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Cat. Is there to big of a bullhead for bait?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I just started targeting flatheads on the Pascagoula river, you ever fish over here any?

I finally found a place where I can catch bullheads pretty quick within a couple miles of the house, they are in a drainage ditch and I never would have thought that they would be there.


good vid, thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm confused!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cat hunter is my fishing hero and to see him catching polliwogs from the bank has me a little hurt... Tell me these are for bait??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are but some of them do look big enough to eat lol


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> I just started targeting flatheads on the Pascagoula river, you ever fish over here any?
> 
> I finally found a place where I can catch bullheads pretty quick within a couple miles of the house, they are in a drainage ditch and I never would have thought that they would be there.
> 
> ...


What ditch?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

First afternoon/night didn't Go so good. Not a fish whatsoever. Gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: Cool video...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> . Tell me these are for bait?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Somebody??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Somebody??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Yep


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Somebody??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Flatheads love pollywogs, great bait.


----------

